
DeepMind's AlphaZero on Carlsen-Caruana Games 1, 3, 5 and 8 (Sicilian Defence) - cvaidya1986
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeqbDMzi_IY
======
ganeshkrishnan
If you would like to use "AlphaZero lite" to analyze games you can opt for
LCZero (Leela Chess Zero) [http://lczero.org/](http://lczero.org/) These guys
have done a fantastic job on resources that's shoestring budget compared to
AlphaZero.

Also our own clone BellaChess
[https://code.aihello.com/aihello/BellaChess/](https://code.aihello.com/aihello/BellaChess/)
it's not really "zero" as it started off with supervised learning of human
chess games and then moved on to CPU+GPU engine

~~~
cvaidya1986
Great! Thanks Ganesh.

------
lacker
AlphaZero has still not faced off against Stockfish on a level playing field,
where the Stockfish operators can actually choose optimal settings. And the
Leela effort, while very interesting, has not managed to reproduce a better-
than-Stockfish chess player using the AlphaZero paper. There is a decent
chance that the AlphaZero authors somehow p-hacked, perhaps inadvertently, to
get their seemingly impressive results. Until the AlphaZero paper can be
reproduced, or a fair competition occurs, I think Stockfish should still be
considered the best chess-playing program.

